# Reflection Perfection?



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if these guys still have their shop in Enniskillen? I went down 2 years ago to get a load of detailing stuff and they were very helpful and even made me a cuppa after I drove down from Belfast. I will be down in that area in a couple of weeks and was going to call in and get some more stuff off them.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That was Ronnie, now Orchard, he now has his own range of gear and is getting great reviews with it! Having used a couple there recently they are as good as the reviews they are getting!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Adrian!!

Yes I bought over Reflection Perfection and have it is stock at our unit in Portadown. I also have Orchard Autocare which is my own brand. We are based just outside Portadown so its a bit closer to you as well!!


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Cheers Adrian!!
> 
> Yes I bought over Reflection Perfection and have it is stock at our unit in Portadown. I also have Orchard Autocare which is my own brand. We are based just outside Portadown so its a bit closer to you as well!!


Cheers, just need a couple of pads, compounds, snow foam etc. I prefer buying from a shop instead of buying online.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

There is also Procar in Carryduff as well..


----------

